
RhodeCode 4.6.0 Release: new approach to code-review - supremesaboteur
https://rhodecode.com/blog/123/rhodecode-460-release-new-approach-to-code-review
======
ergo14
I already updated my machine with the latest version. I think there is nothing
better out there for users that use not only git but mercurial or legacy
systems like svn.

